# SV corned beef opinion



## Bat119 (May 1, 2022)

I have 6lbs of brisket dry curing in two vacuumed packed bags (3lbs each.), plan is 14 days cure time  then into the sous vide, I've read on other sites 10 hours @ 180* makes for a sliceable product.
My question is should I rinse and repackage or toss the bags in after the cure?
150 ppm cure 
2.25% salt + 3 tbs. of my spice mix 

My first day with the sous vide any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Inscrutable (May 1, 2022)

I drained, rinsed, and soaked a couple hours twice, then vacsealed again.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2022)

Great question, I would rinse & repackage. You may also want to put some more pickling spices in the bag, but no cure. Do you have a smoker? If so here is something you may want to check out.





						PASTRAMI FROM SCRATCH ON THE LANG
					

I was in the grocery store the other day with Judy & she was looking for something & I said I'm going to check out the meat dept.  It so happens the meat mgr. was standing by the beef & I asked him if he had any brisket flats around 8 lbs.  He came back with this guy, a real nice Angus choice...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## Bat119 (May 1, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Great question, I would rinse & repackage. You may also want to put some more pickling spices in the bag, but no cure. Do you have a smoker? If so here is something you may want to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pastrami looks excellent I'm going for corned beef this round sounds like rinse and repack is the way to go, some pastrami I made a while ago thanks for the reply's


----------



## bellarozes (Jul 20, 2022)

Definitely don't do that, it will come out inedibley salty. You need to drain the brine out of the bag (reserve it to cook the cabbage and potatoes in), and I would rinse the brisket too, then re-bag it to sous vide it. Reserve the brine from the bag, dilute it with some water in a pot, boil the diluted brine on the stove, then turn down the heat to a low simmer and put the potatoes in, then the cabbage at the end so that those are flavored by the brine.




Kodi nox​


----------



## NewBuilder (Aug 1, 2022)

I vacuum seal and dry brine my corned beef with 1.85% salt.  I keep it in the same bag and then SV.  Turns out very good.  I would repack if I wet brined.


----------



## LoydB (Aug 2, 2022)

I went 30 hours on mine and it was great. 









						Pure Pastrami Perfection, The Sous-Vide-Que Method
					

Pastrami is the ultimate expression of beef brisket, and it is at its best if you start with sous vide. To begin, prepared corned beef is rendered moist and tender thanks to a low and slow sous vide water bath. The meat is then smoked on the grill, creating mouthwatering sliced pastrami for...



					amazingribs.com


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2022)

I've been thinking of doing this also. Looking forward to your results. I'm really enjoying my SV. 


 LoydB
 thanks for the link.
Jim


----------



## LoydB (Aug 3, 2022)

Cure way longer than the recipe suggests however, at least a week. I have an uncured spot in the center of mine.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 3, 2022)

LoydB said:


> Cure way longer than the recipe suggests however, at least a week. I have an uncured spot in the center of mine.



Think most do 10-14 days (I do 12-14), and inject as well if a thick cut


----------

